# Mike Please advise on Sleep Probs



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Mike I started on hypnotherapy last wed. I slept well the first few days and then on Mon I saw an actual hypnotherapist to give up smoking and i don't know if that has anything to do with it but since then every time I listen to your tape I feel wide awake. Can you please advise me? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2001)

Hi Bonnie,I have not known the tapes to negatively affect sleep patterns. After the tapes you are wide awake, that is as mentioned on the tape. Also as you get into the tapes the relaxation will refresh you more so you will be effectively taking power naps







Try listening to the program earlier if you can, also look at other factors in your life at the moment.Without knowing the process of the therapist I couldn't comment on that bit.Stay with it and let me know how things are in about 7 days. Also I have posted a few other times on this subject, have a quick search on the recent postings







Hope this helps,Best RegardsMike


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I will try listening to it at a different time of the day. Thanks


----------

